# Can you sex this frogs?



## nmpythons (Nov 1, 2011)

They are about 16-18 month old. Are they to young? do I need to wait more?


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

In first pic, based on girth, it looks like F on left, M on right ... 
But overall based on toepads, I'd say 2 Females.


----------



## nmpythons (Nov 1, 2011)

Do they look small for their age? and if not, can they breed at 18 moth old?


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Yea I'd say 2 females also.
Buddy


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

They look small for their age or are younger. Are you positive on their age?


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

i agree with gamble one could be male but it looks like 2 females


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

My guess is 2 females as well


----------



## nmpythons (Nov 1, 2011)

Yes I am sure of their age (16-18m). I also though they were females. Now I have to look for a mate for these 2 females. I am in Tampa FL, any body close by that might have a solo male for sale?


----------



## sarasmiles (Sep 5, 2012)

I agree. They look like females. They are not too young to breed. My last pair of Azureus was breeding at 15 months. 

I'm in Sanford. I'll check around and see if anyone I know has a male Azureus available. If I hear of someone, I'll send you a PM.

Sara


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Females...Are they housed together? Could explain the size difference in girth...


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

It definitely looks to be 2 females to me, still could be a 1.1 though. Pay close attention to them for any aggression if your housing them together. The one looks to have a bit more size, so you would expect that individual to be the aggressor. 

I will also do some looking for you as well, I am located in Ft. Myers, there are some great froggers in our area.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

The one on the left is definitely a female. The one on the right is harder to say, but it looks to be female as well.


----------

